# Nintendo Consoles: Which do you own?



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 20, 2019)

Just got my Wii out of storage last week, and that got me wondering, Does anyone still have their old consoles? How many nintendo consoles do you own? What console is your favorite?

I still have my Wii, 3ds, and Switch, (think my gameboy is in storage, somewhere) and Imo, I can’t really decide. They all have different features that make them special!


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 20, 2019)

IMO the Wii was the best until Nintendo sucked the life out of it in desperation to make people buy the Wii U. Still, I greatly prefer Wii titles over Wii U titles with the exception of SSB4 (I mean, first of all, Dr. Mario came back, and second of all, my main was introduced)
I'll probably change my mind when I get the Switch.

As for consoles I've owned, I have owned a Nintendo 64 (how could I not, just look at my name), an SNES, two DSis, three 3DSs, two Wiis, one of which I homebrewed, and a homebrewed Wii U. I still own a (broken) 3DS and my Wii U, but it's at my aunt's house.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 20, 2019)

Still have my Wii, Wii U, Gameboy Advance, SNES and a 2DS that doesn't work anymore.
To be honest I regret getting a Wii U, I had a lot of fun with Bayonetta 1 & 2, Wonderful 101, Splatoon and SSB but at the end of the day it didn't feel worth the investment


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 20, 2019)

Switch master race, looking down at WiiU peasants :^)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 20, 2019)

Still have my old Gameboy advance SP with all my games for it, including the Spyro ones.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 20, 2019)

You ready for maximum manchild mode? I own the Gameboy Original, Pocket, color, advanced, sp, ds, and 3ds. I also own the Nes, Snes, 64, Gamceube, Wii, Wii U, Switch, and even the ill fated virtual boy and the japaense version of the nes/snes. I grew up as a shitty, spoiled child and my family had the money for it usually. So growing up as a kid, I got most of those older systems from my folks. The Wii U was the first console I technically bought myself. I still keep my manchild status tho these days, as I'm still a pretty big Nintendo fan, the only difference being I buy my own consoles now.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 21, 2019)

I own a wii u and switch
I used to have a wii long time ago that  is .gone now


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 21, 2019)

I own all of the above. Lost some of them over the years but rebought my collection after it was stolen. Long sad story there.
Anyways, the Switch is my favorite to date and contains some of my favorite games and some upcoming ones.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 21, 2019)

The only one I have is the GameCube.  It still works but I don't have many games for it anymore.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 21, 2019)

At some point or another I've had every system up to the Wii (excepting the Virtual Boy; see below.  I also didn't have every variety of the Game Boy Advance).  I skipped out on the Wii U.

The ones I still have?  Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance SP, Wii, DS (I think - it was a TriForce DS that wouldn't turn on last I checked), 3DS (again, I only think I still have that thing), New 3DS XL... the GameCube and Wii are in storage... and I believe my mother still has the N64 I bought her some years back (primarily for Dr. Mario, believe it or not).

I planned to get a Switch but that's going to have to wait another month or two at least.

I will also add I've seen a Virtual Boy in the wild (okay, once at a friend's house many years ago, and more recently someone was trying to sell one at a gaming convention a few months back, but it was about $2k if I remember right), but am not sure I want to possess one now given that proper VR is more of a thing.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 22, 2019)

I still have my NES, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advanced, Gamecube, and Switch. I handed my Windwaker HD edition WiiU over to a friend when the Switch came out (since I figured that it'd probably get tossed in some recycle heap traded in at a Gamestop post-Switch launch, so it may as well get some use) while my Wii is off with my sister in Bumfuck Nowhere, USA (since it played both Wii and Gamecube games and thus was a fairly good time killer when not chasing grizzlies). Good consoles, if most of those post-Gamecube have lost their "Built like a goddamn adamantium brick" status.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 22, 2019)

I have the original NES (The one that came with R.O.B) and it still works.  The regular controllers have been replaced once but the Advantage, MAX, and zapper controllers still work.
When the other consoles starting coming out, I turned to PC gaming so other than the Atari 2600 and Pong, I never had any other consoles or handhelds.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2019)

All I got left is my two Nintendo DS Lite's. Used to have a Wii and a Gameboy SP, but I gave them away eventually.



Attaman said:


> Good consoles, if most of those post-Gamecube have lost their "Built like a goddamn adamantium brick" status.



The original Nintendo DS, if closed, was a brick. I'd drop it all the time and it worked perfectly fine. I did break it one day when I slipped on the stairs and dropped it while it was open and the hinge shattered. I think the advantage the old systems had were bulky, simple shells that weren't made frail by over-designing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> All I got left is my two Nintendo DS Lite's. Used to have a Wii and a Gameboy SP, but I gave them away eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> The original Nintendo DS, if closed, was a brick. I'd drop it all the time and it worked perfectly fine. I did break it one day when I slipped on the stairs and dropped it while it was open and the hinge shattered. I think the advantage the old systems had were bulky, simple shells that weren't made frail by over-designing.



Somewhat true, part of it was just  less moving parts, less extra features, less transistors and such. Other part had to do with things like leaded solder being eschewed in place of unleaded solder, which is less durable when heated. I still find that to be a a shitty call. Another factor, was that the 7th gen of consoles (360, Ps3) were some of the worst designed systems in a long time. Especially with the ease of overheating and the thermal grease they used (dried up quickly).


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2019)

I have (to some extent) every console on this list.  Of the ones currently in use (or at least usable), however, that would be the Switch, 3DS, Wii U, and ... distant fourth to the DS.

My personal caveats:
- Never had the gray brick Gameboy, got a GB Pocket later on
- Have a Super Game Boy (visually the BEST way to play Pokemon Gen 1)
- Gameboy Advance in both formats (original and, later, SP)
- Originally had a DS fat (Mario Kart bundle, in fact), but later traded it in for credit towards a DS Lite
- 3DS in original, New XL, and New 2DS versions
- Have a Game Boy Player (shame it doesn't support the added SGB features, but whatevs)


----------



## Aznig (Feb 22, 2019)

Wii, Dsi, and the Switch!

I personally love the Wii the best :3


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 22, 2019)

switch 
wii 
wii u 
gamecube 
n64 
ds 
gameboy 
technically a second gameboy 



Spoiler: magic



i have the gameboy my mom got me i think... my sister broke it though... cause you know breaking mine is better than hers and playing on mine was more convenient than walking you know like 30 meters to her room to get her gameboy from her room... 
being fair a chose "good boy" to a dog that shit on either a couch or a carpet but something green that it shouldnt have shit on in one of the dog simulator games or whatever and it was her game but... like the only thing that adds reason for me to be at fault? 
second gameboy was bought from a friend for 20$ for reasons... i think in 2014 to 2016? i dont remember i was just wanted a working gameboy again... 

n64 is cause it wasnt used much at my grandpas house and when it was, it was me... though the spot i played it also has a playstation meaning i can play those games instead (which is where the "i beat spyro" thing came from in another thread) but i asked if i could have it and now i have it... 

wii is technically shared and thats same with gamecube but... also apperently the wii doesnt like the tv downstairs or that tv doesnt like the wii idk but... 

wii u is mine and switch is mine... i shall own all mario maker games and i shall make the most obnoxious stages ever and then have a randomizer at the end just to fuck with peoples sanity and make them hate the horrendous beings humanity is and everyone will try to make worse levels and nintendo will love this cause they have even satan trying to beat the levels and then hell stab us cause even humans are too evil and the sun will try to kill us and everything.... a normal saturday... speaking of i dont think my level is released cause my internet is shit... 

gamecubes are durable fucking cubes of solid fun and it works amazingly still amazingly... not amazing that it works amazing cause its a gamecube and its magical... 

my sister bought another ds cause her locking thing broke and the lid flopped around and i think it completely died... this time not to her being pissed at it... though being fair it was also semi recent so i think hers was passed the expected life so mine is too but i dont tend to use it while moving around i just sleep in vehicles instead... i dont think mine had any issues though... though i have a movie sticker thing on it idk why but i think i put it on it around first getting it and its still on it and i still attach random stickers to random things cause i have 2 stickers on my door and a third that came with them on the wall behind my couch... cause stickers... and things... and putting stickers on things... is fun...



i made a wall of text with peek holes


----------



## Bink (Feb 22, 2019)

I've kind of drifted away from Nintendo in recent years. I grew up on Nintendo though, sadly having missed ever playing the N64, but I loved the Gamecube/Wii. I bought the Wii U solely to play Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. I loved the game, but was overall unimpressed with the console and sold it for a profit (yay!) after I was done playing the game. The Switch is on my list, particularly since Nintendo seems to be greatly expanding their game libraries with the newest addition, about time!! The lack of game variety is mostly why I drifted away from them.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 25, 2019)

I was a Sega kid growing up. I didn't really go in for Nintendo until Pokémon Red/Blue, so I got a Gameboy for that and around that time an N64 for MarioKart, Smash Bros, and Pokémon Stadium. I didn't get a GameCube until way later when soneone was getting rid of it and I wanted my own copy of Melee (which I played a lot in my college newspaper office).

I graduated to GBA, DS, and 3DS for new Pokèmon games and Kingdom Hearts side games.

The Wii was the first console generation I had exclusively Nintendo and while I hated the motion controls I loved the library.

Today I primarily PC, PS4, and 3DS - only one of which is Nintendo obviously - but I still own and occasionally play all my old systems.


----------



## Vanilla Vixen (Mar 2, 2019)

I currently own 3ds, Wii and the Switch.  

Wii was my first console so it holds a very special place in my heart, so many great memories ;u;  Sonic The Hedgehog games were my favorites growing up.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 17, 2019)

Still have my N64, Gamecube, Wii U and now I have a Switch.
I used to have the original Gameboy and Gameboy Color. I still have my Gameboy Advance and Gameboy Advance SP. Never went further than that.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 17, 2019)

NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, GB Advance, Wii, also have a non-functional Virtual Boy laying round somewhere.

Waiting for the new Starfox and Metroids before I pick up a switch. maybe this christmas?


----------



## Arvid (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ve got a 3DS. I’ve had it for quite a while now and it hasn’t been touched in a few years actually. Brings back memories.

I also owned a Wii U but I got rid of that about a year or two ago.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 8, 2019)

Dendy Junior. Still lying in the closet, along with a handful of "Over 9000 in 1" cartridges.

P.S. And Dendy was *the* game console of the russian nineties. Only Sega Megadrive could complete for this title.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 10, 2019)

NES, SNES, SNES Classic, N64, GBA, Gamecube, DS Lite (x2), Wii (x2), 3DS (x2), Wii U, Switch.

I'm a huge Nintendo fan. My favorite console is probably the 3DS.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

Main:
N64
Gamecube
Wii
WiiU
Switch

Handheld:
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance SP
DS (sadly broken  )
Gameboy 3DS

Am I cool now, guys?


----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2019)

Only a few remain in my possession over the years:
Pokemon Edition Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
DS
Wii

All of them work upon last attempt at using them, but mind you it's been an extremely long time for some of them.

I kinda have the urge to fire up the GBC and see if I can tolerate using it just for the luls. That GBA was the one I used the most by far. My first GBC was purple and I'm fairly sure I no longer have it. I only got the Pokemon edition GBC as an adult from someone who was just throwing it out and it's missing the battery cover.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 18, 2019)

I've been had this, but stopped using it due to a common flaw - always getting dust inside there..
I cleaned it out though, hopefully it Stays clean..

It's rare, so why not use it..Gonna download Only DSI ware on it, since I have no desire to actually buy a DSI..


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2019)

Just the NES & SNES. 

Not sure if they still work, should try, one day and see!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

NES, Famicom, SNES, Game boy, Game boy advance, Game boy 3d.

I fix them enough, so they should work.


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 20, 2019)

New 3DS, AV Famicom, Super Famicom, and Game Boy Color. 
I wish they'd make the 3DS region-free. Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 20, 2019)

Only got a wii atm with no games......but had a nes and gameboy growing up


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a Switch, a 3DS, and my old DS Lite but the top screen is mostly white now. I might get a replacement one for it or fix the screens in the future.
I might also eventually get an N64. I used to play it a lot when I was younger, but it wasn't mine. I'm kinda nostalgic for it plus it has a lot of good games.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 27, 2019)

Omg..look what came in the mail today...



 


 

It's Beautiful.
Just waiting on the Japanese charger now..


----------



## ohmachidai (Jul 11, 2019)

I only own the 3DS XL, I'm trying to decide if I should get the Switch Lite. I dont own a switch and I'm more interested in the handheld version anyway. I'm just waiting for more games for it before making the decision. Although, I want to play Fire Emblem and maybe SMTV. Maybe play Pokemon as well but with all the hoopla about it, I dont really know. I grew up with Nintendo but its all I have. 

I totally forgot about the GameBoy Color, lol. I dont play it anymore though.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 11, 2019)

I have a Wii but it isn't in use. A Wii U which is dead a DS which is also dead and a second (also dead). A 3DS which I don't use anymore. Aaaaand now I have a Switch which I use more often because SMM2 and Tetris 99 ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 17, 2019)

3DS only.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

https://imgur.com/e9ynX2E




https://imgur.com/0rmAxaE


Decided to drag this thing out for a bit.
The Virtual boy gets a pretty bad rap, but of it's small game library, they're pretty fun games. Mario Clash especially is surprisingly good! Really cool game system imo!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> https://imgur.com/e9ynX2E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had one of those back in the day. Damn thing breaks pretty easily.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I had one of those back in the day. Damn thing breaks pretty easily.


Ah, what happened?


----------



## Baud (Feb 9, 2020)

NES, GameBoy DMG-01, GameBoy Pocket, GameBoy Color, GameBoy Advance SP, DS, DS Lite, DSi XL, 3DS XL, Wii.
My dream is to own a Virtual Boy and at least one of the three now way too expensive pong consoles before I die.



KimberVaile said:


> Decided to drag this thing out for a bit.
> The Virtual boy gets a pretty bad rap, but of it's small game library, they're pretty fun games. Mario Clash especially is surprisingly good! Really cool game system imo!


Kimber? Is that you? I have to admit I would have never expected to see you for the first time on a forum in years while finding out you have a Virtual Boy, that's double awesome.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 9, 2020)

Toni88 said:


> NES, GameBoy DMG-01, GameBoy Pocket, GameBoy Color, GameBoy Advance SP, DS, DS Lite, DSi XL, 3DS XL, Wii.
> My dream is to own a Virtual Boy and at least one of the three now way too expensive pong consoles before I die.
> 
> 
> Kimber? Is that you? I have to admit I would have never expected to see you for the first time on a forum in years while finding out you have a Virtual Boy, that's double awesome.



Long time no see, fancy bumping into you here, good to see ya! Yeah, the Virtual Boys are kinda rare these days, mom got it for me way back in the day as a kid. Some listings on Ebay aren't toooo bad though, worth a look at least!


----------



## Baud (Feb 9, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Long time no see, fancy bumping into you here, good to see ya! Yeah, the Virtual Boys are kinda rare these days, mom got it for me way back in the day as a kid. Some listings on Ebay aren't toooo bad though, worth a look at least!


Good to see you too man! I've been checking Virtual Boy auctions almost regularly for a few years now and all the (kinda) affordable ones I find would destroy my pockets with shipping and customs fees, so I'm out of luck. I wish I was around when stores would be selling them for $20, once they realized how much of a commercial failure they were.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 17, 2020)

I used to own an Nintendo Entertainment System, but that's the only home console I'm missing. I have Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U and Switch. The nintendo 64 is the console I grew up with the most, gamecube being 2nd after.
For portable consoles, I have the original white Gameboy from 1989, gameboy color in atomic purple, and Nintendo DS Lite, Nintendo 3ds. I did have gameboy advance sp, but had to sell it due to the pandemic. But I plan on collecting alot of games and almost all the consoles down the road.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nintendo 64 and Nintendo Switch


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Grew up playing on the Xbox 360,SNES and NES and PS2 too


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 17, 2020)

I still have a working NES from '85 (I believe I got it the year it came out).
I've got the Advantage and Max controllers and had to replace the original controllers once.
Of the 70 or so games I have, most of them still work; a few that have batteries (Dragon Warrior and Final Fantasy) don't run.  Zelda and Zelda II still work.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

I would like to get Super Mario Bros 2 the lost levels though but its only on the Famicom disk system


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 17, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I still have a working NES from '85 (I believe I got it the year it came out).
> I've got the Advantage and Max controllers and had to replace the original controllers once.
> Of the 70 or so games I have, most of them still work; a few that have batteries (Dragon Warrior and Final Fantasy) don't run.  Zelda and Zelda II still work.


Have you tried cleaning the contacts on the bottom of the Dragon Warrior and Final Fantasy games with rubbing alcohol using a cotton swab, or were the contacts worn to a point where it couldn't read on the console?  I remember playing Super Mario Bros and Duck Hunt on the NES. Although using the duck hut gun now, it's pretty rare being able to find a working CRT TV anywhere in the wild that still allows Duck hunt to be playable, without having to pay a pretty penny online.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 17, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Have you tried cleaning the contacts on the bottom of the Dragon Warrior and Final Fantasy games with rubbing alcohol using a cotton swab, or were the contacts worn to a point where it couldn't read on the console?  I remember playing Super Mario Bros and Duck Hunt on the NES. Although using the duck hut gun now, it's pretty rare being able to find a working CRT TV anywhere in the wild that still allows Duck hunt to be playable, without having to pay a pretty penny online.



They look OK to me; I always kept the games in their sleeves, but maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow.
I kept one CRT TV just for the NES.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Maybe bad pins?


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 17, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> They look OK to me; I always kept the games in their sleeves, but maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow.
> I kept one CRT TV just for the NES.


Right, but sometimes dust can get into the sleeves. 

That's good at least, you still have one for that console. Usually AV connector to the NES doesn't look retro enough. RF TV cables are the way to go.


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a Gameboy, a Wii (my first counsel and I still play it occasionally), and a Switch that I got fairly recently.


----------



## Marcl (Jun 23, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I still have a working NES from '85 (I believe I got it the year it came out).




Seriously, that's really cool. I'd assume after all this time it would break down already. Cool indeed.

My experience with NES was only a bit through bootleg version. Sadly, didn't manage to snatch NES Classic (but I was more lucky with SNES Classic x3)


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 23, 2020)

i have a switch lite and a wii but i hardly mess around with it xD


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a gameboy, GBA, DS Lite, and 2DS. I'm more of a Nintento Handheld person myself, mostly because Pokémon are pretty much the only games I play from Nintendo.
I really want a switch lite, so I can get Pokémon Sword or Shield, and even some other games that look interesting, but I don't see that happening any time soon :v

As for Pokémon games, if anyone's interested, I have Pokémon Gold (which doesn't work), Fire Red, Ruby, Diamond, White, White 2, Y, Alpha Sapphire, and Moon. I someday wanna get HeartGold or Soulsilver because I've never been able to properly play a Johto game, since my Gold version never had the ability to save.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Wii*, WiiU**, DS, 3ds, Switch

*busted
**please don't kill me


----------



## Sharg (Jun 25, 2020)

NES, DS Lite, 3DS, Gamecube, Switch Lite. Used to have a SNES but lost it in hurricane Sandy.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 6, 2020)

I deleted my old posts bc I added too many freaking pics.


Right now, I'm seeking a black on the outside, white on the inside DSi XL, but I'm not even sure that varient actually exists...

But so far, I have -

Pikachu 2DS XL
Sea Green 2DS
Cobalt Blue Original 3DS
Switch Let's Go Pikachu Edition
Switch Lite Zacian and Zamazenta Edition
"Who are you?" Edition Gameboy SP (Backlit)
Toys R Us Exclusive Blue Gameboy Advance (Backlit + white glass screen)
Enamel Navy DS Lite
Mario Edition Red DS Lite
Pokepark Edition Blue DS
Toys R Us Exclusive Gold DS
Black "Play It Loud" Gameboy
Blue Europe Exclusive "Play It Loud" Gameboy
Wii
Wii U
Ice Blue N64
Pinball Game and Watch


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 6, 2020)

At one point, during the Bush Administration (the first one), I had a second-hand NES.

My previous console was a Sears Video Arcade (a rebranded Atari VCS) and my next console was a Playstation 3.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm not much of a Nintendo person but my brother is so I'll count both me and my brother's stuff:

DS Lite
DSI (mine)
DSI XL (mine)
3DS
3DS XL (one of them is mine)
Wii 
Switch
I plan on getting the Switch Lite for myself soon but I currently have no need for it because I'm mainly on the PC and PS2 obviously for Guitar/Clone Hero


----------

